# Quasi-sad piece



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

http://w228.wrzuta.pl/audio/7hQIMcCu8F9/bedziemy_wsadzac_paruwe

Meh, meh. Meeeh. Eeee... well, what do you think?


----------



## Eutow (Aug 15, 2009)

Sad? Not at all.

And I didn't like it either.


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

My internet filter at work denied me access to this link, citing "nudity" as the reason.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I felt it evokes more of a sword and sandal soundtrack felling than a sad feeling. I can hear around the limitations of the midi rendering and have an idea what it would sound like with real (or better virtual) instruments.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

- what about this great musical movie based on the piece?


----------



## Eutow (Aug 15, 2009)

Haha awesome


----------

